# Anyone else in Arizona?



## jemzam (Sep 17, 2008)

I was curious if there were any other members in Arizona?


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m moving back to Az in two weeks! 🙂 I’ll be in Buckeye.


jemzam said:


> I was curious if there were any other members in Arizona?


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

AsylumDart said:


> I’m moving back to Az in two weeks! 🙂 I’ll be in Buckeye.


Sad to see you leave the area


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Lots of us. Follow the link in my signature if you're on FB.

s



jemzam said:


> I was curious if there were any other members in Arizona?


----------



## Ribblebit (Apr 5, 2020)

I am in AZ.


----------



## AsylumDart (Sep 20, 2018)

macg said:


> AsylumDart said:
> 
> 
> > I’m moving back to Az in two weeks! 🙂 I’ll be in Buckeye.
> ...


Yeah man... just when I found a froggin buddy 🤣. We’ll have to keep in touch👍🏻


----------



## dustdvl (Apr 18, 2020)

Hey guys, 

I'm in AZ (near Desert Ridge) and new to the forum. We had some Red Eyes in the past and now I'm setting up a viv for darts. 

When we had the RETF, we lived in Tempe and there was a decent pet shop to get good supplies at for frogs but it looks like it's gone now. Is there anywhere else in town that has a decent selection of wood, cork, and tank accessories? I think they also sold darts there, too. Speaking of which, where do most of you get your frogs from?


----------



## ferrellw (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm in East Mesa. 

I decided a few days ago I want to pick up the hobby again after a 10 year hiatus. I stopped by "Predators Reptile Center" in Mesa and was pleased at their selection of dry goods and livestock in general. There are maybe 7-10 tanks dedicated to dart frogs specifically. They had some tadpoles for sale as well. They are worth checking out.


----------



## Fishtank100 (Oct 16, 2016)

I’m in north phoenix I-17 and happyvalley area.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

If you're in AZ, and not in SWFG, follow the link below.

A good Group of fellow hobbyists.

s


----------



## Ribblebit (Apr 5, 2020)

Does anyone in AZ know a good place to sell my strawberry bluejean dart frogs? I am wanting to sell or trade them to get cobalt tincs instead. I have 4 strawberries aged from approximately 1year to 8 months.. 2 i bought at the Tucson frog show and 2 I bought from Lllreptile. I haven't heard any call. Any ideas would be appreciated. I am really not wanting to try to ship them...


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm not sure if you're in SWFG (FB) or not. If you're not, you probably should be.

Most of the froggers in Phoenix/Tucson are in the Group. Not all, but most.

The link is in my signature.


----------



## Ribblebit (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks. I'll have to make a Facebook...


----------

